# MHC Thanks!!



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

On behalf of the organizers of the Midwest Haunters Convention, I want to give a big Thank You to all of you who made this past weekend a very special event. Our vendors, speakers, volunteers, attendees, and sponsors each contributed in their unique ways to create a very exciting and fun event. I would like to single out our title sponsor, Keith Korner and Scareparts, for his continued support and for already committing to MHC '07!

For a great article that ran right before the show in a local newspaper go to http://tinyurl.com/nmruv .

Details about next year's show will be released very soon. Please check www.midwesthauntersconvention.com for periodic updates and/or email me at [email protected] to be added to our database.

Sincerely,
Barry

MHC 2006 Sponsors: Scareparts, Lawn Scare, Bloody Mary, Dead Acres, Costume Specialists, Yankee Trader, Gag Studios, StudioTek FX, Midnight Syndicate, and Vortex Fog Chillers.


----------

